# The Kindle Touch... What I learned...



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I got an email from Amazon today about their Kindle LINE.*

I always thought it was just ONE model and that was it!

*NOT SO!*

They have different Models with a small number of Special Features to SEVERAL… depending on what you LIKE!
(all of them come with a good basic set of wonderful features)

.

I personally like *The Kindle Touch% *

.

They describe all of the various Basic & Special features in a very simple manner where you can easily see & study them in order to decide on what you like!

.

After exploring a little more, I ran into this (one of MANY MANY) book on Woodworking…
*
Essentials of Woodworking

*

.

It really looks good to me… and for only $99 (which is a lot less than what I saw before $150, I think!).

It looks like this is a New development… and thought Y'all might like to know…

I emailed my wife about it… I think she will like it too… After she studies what type of books are available!

.

*Some of the features that I really like:*

*Two Month Battery Life*
No battery anxiety - read for up to two months on a single charge with wireless off and a half hour of reading per day.

*PDF and Personal Documents*
*Email* personal documents and PDFs *direct to your Kindle *to read *and annotate* on-the-go.
*Like out in the Shop… Saw dust will NOT hurt this thing… Will it?*

*Buy Once, Read Everywhere*
Kindle books can be read on your Kindle, iPhone, iPad, Android devices, BlackBerry, Windows Phone 7, Mac, *PC*, or web browser with our free Kindle Reading Apps.

*Whispersync*
Our Whispersync technology synchronizes your last page read, bookmarks and annotations *across your devices so you can always pick up where you left off.* (which includes your PC, etc.!)

*Read-to-Me*
With Text-to-Speech, Kindle can read English-language content out loud to you.

*Borrow From Your Public Library*
Borrow Kindle books from your public library and start reading on your Kindle. Learn More

*Free Cloud Backup*
We automatically back up your library in the cloud, so you never need to worry about losing your books. Re-download wirelessly anytime for free.

Golly, I'm getting carried away… didn't mean to… I'm somewhat excited about it… (if you can't tell).

*Hey… you can read it for yourself!*


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I purchased the original Kindle with keyboard when it was introduced some time ago and have no regrets. For once a product does as advertised. I now have over 250 books and it travels with me all the time. It is nice to get technical material in pdf format as well.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*mmax:*

I've been wondering about the battery… Sounds like it's BUILT-IN… I normally DO NOT LIKE that type of battery because, once it's gone, it costs $$$ to replace… or, it turns to junk…

What type of battery does yours have?

What happens when it goes BAD?

Thank you.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@Joe Lyddon, I got one of these for my wife and Mother two years ago at Christmas. They are both voracious readers and use them all the time.

One feature you missed: Having family members with kindles FINALLY gives you (the giver) a fool proof thing to give thereafter (e-books) for birthdays, Christmas, or even for the fun of it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*cr1:*

*Maybe yours,* being new at the start of the product didn't have this (?):

*Read in Bright Sunlight*
Kindle's high contrast, most advanced E Ink touchscreen reads like real paper, with no glare. Read as easily in bright sunlight as in your living room.

*Adjustable Text Sizes*
Read comfortably with *eight* different sizes and three font styles.

*@David Grimes*

Yes, that IS a very nice feature… Thank you!

Anything about the battery question?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, Joe. On the battery, no problems over two years on two units. I wouldn't worry too much about that. They are only $19.99 (or less) with free shipping at Amazon and are user changeable. They are much like the lithium batteries I use in my Nikon camera and they, too have been real work horses.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Joe: There are websites for free books also.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

@David Grimes,

"They are only $19.99 (or less) with free shipping at Amazon and are *user changeable.*"

That is what I was looking for and NEVER found it… All is good with me now…

*Guess What!*

My wife says *"I don't want one!"...*

I ask why…

She says… * "The iPad will come down in price and does a lot more… and I could read books on it too.".*

I asked her questions… she couldn't answer… she obviously didn't read the spec's very well…

Anyway… She doesn't want one…

I said… "OK, is it OK if I get one?!"

She said *"You don't read that many books."*

I said… "You didn't read or understand the Features… there other things I can use it for besides "Reading a Book".

OK…

I told her that an iPad will NOT be able to be read as clearly in bright sunlight as the Kindle will…

Oh well…

If the iPad ever could be read in bright sunlight, the cheap one she buys WILL NOT… only the HIGHER PRICED Improved iPad WILL… LOL (That would be why it would be so Cheap!)...

Such is life in the big city… LOL


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been seriously thinking about a Kindle - or something like it. I can't remember not having a book, or two, on the nightstand, and my bedtime ritual includes 20 - 30 minutes of reading before I go to sleep. I have a collection of books that I often re-read andhave had some of them for over 40 years. (I'm currently re-reading Asimov's "Foundation" Trilogy for the umpteenth time. - lol)

Since it's a real hassle to deal with the glasses , holding the book, etc, I'm thinking that a Kindle might be the way to go.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Asimov is the modern day Da Vinci. So many of the things (ideas) he wrote of as science fiction are either a reality now or will be soon.

The kindle is made to do one thing… improve the quality of reading. And it does it extremely well. I have one client that has the Atlanta Journal-Constitution subscription going to his. He gets up at 6 am and it's there waiting for him.

I asked my wife if she needed the cover with the built-in light. No need, she says.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Kindle is available for PC, I assume most here have one of those. Kindle is also an APP for the iPhone. If they are synced where you leave off on one machine the other machine knows. What a country.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Old blogs never die http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/21618


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's the deal guys:
You can load any pdf file to the Kindle and take it with you to the shop.
It could be a pdf plan you have downloaded, a created pdf by "print to pdf" of a document or picture, CAD plan and just about anything. In other words you can easily make your own pdf's and also up update them whenever you want on your computer, then just re-load them.
It beats the heck out of carrying wads of paper to the shop where they get blown away or messed unreadable.
This unit is down to $99 and I would advise anyone to get one as a tool for the shop.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

My kids gave me a Kindle for a birthday present a couple of years ago. First or maybe second generation, I can't remember. I'd not expressed any desire for one, believing that the weight of a tome in one's hand was an integral part of the reading experience. I felt similarly about digital music players and digital cameras. Thank goodness my children refuse to allow me to devolve into a Luddite. They also gave me my first iPod and my first digital camera.

Now I carry my entire music collection in my shirt pocket and take photos like I'm the heir of George Eastman.

Reading in bed has been my nighttime ritual since I was a kid. The traditional rite was that I'd read a couple of pages, fall asleep, the wife turns out the light when she comes to bed, I knock the book off the bed during the night, place the book on the nightstand in the morning, repeat again that night… and I mean repeat as in read the same two pages to remember where I was the night before. Makes reading Gravity's Rainbow or Atlas Shrugged even more of an ordeal then it normally is.

The Kindle only changed one thing in that scenario; when I turn it back on it remembers where I left off. I don't end up reading the same page and a half four nights in a row to find my place. The lack of backlighting reduces eye strain to the same level as reading a book leaf. The font sizes are adjustable from about credit card contract size to Readers Digest Blind Peoples' Edition size. Even out in the boonies where I live, Amazon delivers a book wirelessly in seconds.

The one limitation I'd cite is that though it works well for long form prose I don't think it lends itself to reference works. But if I ever desire to read the NEC Code Book in bed just shoot me anyway.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

lol at "read the NEC Code Book in bed". You mean you haven't memorized it yet ? ;=)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

David, not being able to memorize the NEC code book, maybe be due to something else re: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/30910 just saying.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@Rex, How did you know I can't tie a sheet shank (sic) ? ;=)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

David: It's not a sheet shank, it's a Sheep Shank, which you may prefer under the circumstances. Another favorite is the Round Turn and two Half Hitches, but the Sheet Bend is the most popular.
I can tell you are a victim of the syndrome because you are posting in the wrong blog, Remember the other one?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@Rex, You directed me to the other one from here, so I replied here ;=) But I did leave you a kibble there as well. Oh, and the (sic) indicates that the spelling was intentional. It was a play on words with the other post. Now who's confused ? ;=)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

David …...Oh, Get Knotted.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

lol @Rex


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Sorry Joe*, you can always rely on some person (what's his name?) to hijack a blog. Trouble is, he can't remember which blog is which. Sorry.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I just figured if Joe's SWMBO said she didn't want a kindle, then Joe was already busy surfing for a new Apple (right now, damn it). ;=) Maybe his household hierarchy is different than mine, I don't know.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL… she doesn't want either one right now… LOL


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Joe. I bought my wife a Kindle for her birthday. She loves it. I haven't seen her since. Not sure what to say about that…...........


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL… She must have gone off to Fantasy land…

I think I will have to get one… and she can see it First-Hand…
It sounds like it would be very nice to drawings, plans, etc. into the Shop instead of paper…

Wonder how I would "annotate" on the Kindle Touch that I'm looking at…(?)


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

You know what ever happened to books???? Joe, you're a tecky mad dog!!!!


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a regular kindle, I got it for chirstmas last year. I love it. My favorite thing about it is that it pretty much just does books. I have a smart phone and can do any of the phone computer things that I might want to do, but I never use my android kindle program. I read my kindle all the time. I absoutly love the screen. The text is amazing you really can read it anywhere. I get a headache after reading on my phone for more then 3 minuets.


----------

